# Can A Minor Draw Porn?



## eggplantmcgee (Jun 3, 2016)

That was the best title I could think of. But my question is, can someone under 18 legally draw people in sexual situations? Can they sell it? If you think they should or shouldn't be able to leave your opinions! I wanna hear em.


----------



## redhusky (Jun 3, 2016)

Nothing's to stop in the privacy of your home but you need to be +18 to legal post or view it.


----------



## eggplantmcgee (Jun 3, 2016)

redhusky said:


> Nothing's to stop in the privacy of your home but you need to be +18 to legal post or view it.


That's what I figured. I shall take your word on it, as I couldn't find anything on the vast search of google page 2.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 3, 2016)

The primary concern is for anyone viewing or paying for the work - _they_ could get in seriously hot water for it, if for some reason the situation roused interest from law enforcement. Minors also can't enter legally binding contracts in many places (FAIK including the US), so it's technically risky to purchase work from anyone under 18 in the first place.


----------



## Somnium (Jun 3, 2016)

yea but you will have to publish and sell it on adult's behalf


----------



## eggplantmcgee (Jun 3, 2016)

quoting_mungo said:


> The primary concern is for anyone viewing or paying for the work - _they_ could get in seriously hot water for it, if for some reason the situation roused interest from law enforcement. Minors also can't enter legally binding contracts in many places (FAIK including the US), so it's technically risky to purchase work from anyone under 18 in the first place.



So would it somehow be connected to something along the lines of child pornography simply because a minor made it?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 3, 2016)

eggplantmcgee said:


> So would it somehow be connected to something along the lines of child pornography simply because a minor made it?


It would probably fall under something like "corruption of a minor" - more along the lines of "grooming" than child pornography, though if a minor draws adult art depicting their fursona it could feasibly be construed as child pornography since the character is intended to represent the RL minor in some respect. It's a really sticky area, and IMO not worth the bother. I'm not a lawyer, though, and laws regarding these things will differ across the world anyway, so all I can offer is my best understanding.

But in the end only good can come of taking a few more years to work on one's anatomy before getting into drawing smut.


----------



## eggplantmcgee (Jun 3, 2016)

quoting_mungo said:


> It would probably fall under something like "corruption of a minor" - more along the lines of "grooming" than child pornography, though if a minor draws adult art depicting their fursona it could feasibly be construed as child pornography since the character is intended to represent the RL minor in some respect. It's a really sticky area, and IMO not worth the bother. I'm not a lawyer, though, and laws regarding these things will differ across the world anyway, so all I can offer is my best understanding.
> 
> But in the end only good can come of taking a few more years to work on one's anatomy before getting into drawing smut.


true true


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 4, 2016)

i started illustrating smut and sold my first adult poster of work when i was 16. Made great money on FurBid back in the day. LOL Looking back, i'm surprised it sold! My art sucked that far back. Some would say it still does. :V


----------



## redhusky (Jun 4, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i started illustrating smut and sold my first adult poster of work when i was 16. Made great money on FurBid back in the day. LOL Looking back, i'm surprised it sold! My art sucked that far back. Some would say it still does. :V


Wow! Furbid! That takes me back!


----------



## BRN (Jun 4, 2016)

Rule34 content is protected because it's legally a parody of the content you're pornifying, and so it's protected by the First Amendment in the US, but minors can't legally sell stuff because their contracts aren't recognised.

It differs from country to country, and also if you're emancipated, but those are two basically widely applicable rules.

But to put it another way, on the internet, nobody has to know you're a minor. V:


----------



## nerdbat (Jun 4, 2016)

Damn, kids these days!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 4, 2016)

You shouldn't be contemplating posting pornographic art to the internet, if you're a minor, because you could cause all sorts of horrible drama.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 4, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> You shouldn't be contemplating posting pornographic art to the internet, if you're a minor, because you could cause all sorts of horrible drama.


To be more clear, not necessarily just drama for YOU. Consider the dramatic situation for the ADULTS you communicate with! Getting your customer base in trouble isn't really good for business; for you OR for them. Just consider that.
...i say this as both a former minor and former porn peddler...and former minor peddling porn.


----------



## Botticella89 (Jun 25, 2016)

Never stopped me when I was a teenager. I posted stuff (digital art, not photos) never sold stuff tho. I'm pretty sure that if I did both my parents and the person who bought it would be in trouble by the Feds. "Corruption of a minor" or some shit like that. And it's easy to lie about ages when you go to a pornographic site that has hentai. It's one thing to for it to be unlawful for minors to sell pornographic/hentai related stuff on the net but another thing entirely to enforce it by the PD. I'm not aware of a law that says "minors can't post pornographic material even if they creatively made it themselves" through digital art (not photos). Plus would that law apply to the tons of dick and tit pics in middle/high school bathrooms? Teens are a grey area cos of the age (we were all hormonal, horny teens at one point). Now, if it was a minor below the age of 13, I would be raising by eyebrows and be like "some shit going on in they house."
I do agree that unless you are over the legal age in your country, don't sell digital art (or any art) that has porn in it.


----------



## Ivory-Brier (Jun 28, 2016)

You can draw it all you want, but you can't veiw it (if it's from somebody else), sell it, or let anyone else see it.

(Legally)


----------



## Simo (Jun 28, 2016)

May as well practice, and have fun with it. I can't see where you couldn't share it with others your own age(tough outde of RL, this could be hard to verify), and then, when you're an adult, you can share it with whomever.

But the US can be a very prudish place, a country where a lot of people like to imagine that teenagers have no interest in sex, and just the topic makes them very uncomfortable. I've never understood why as a nation, violence and gore are A-OK for teens, and anything sexual is taboo. Has never made sense to me.


----------



## klownykritter618 (Jul 1, 2016)

A friend of mine drew furry porn since she was like 15, buuuut, I mean IDK. I wouldn't be supportive of a minor drawing furry porn because I always feel like a protective big sister to a lot of youngins, I don't know why, but I always get super protective lol.


----------



## Agatha-Hart (Jul 8, 2016)

I know I'm repeating what most people are saying, but I would definitely avoid selling any porn to an adult if you're a minor (or even selling porn to other minors).  In many states you have to be at least 18+ (sometimes even older than that!) to scan alcohol at a grocery checkout, just think how those rules apply to pornography!  'Corruption of a minor' is one thing, but depending on where you live, hiring a minor to draw nsfw materials for you could even be considered 'online solicitation of a minor' which is even more hot water for your potential clients!  Just think if you were drawing in public and some random 40 year old came up to you and offered you money to draw pornography for him--that wouldn't be appropriate would it?  The same goes for the internet, except your potential clients don't always realize you're underage, or that what they're doing is a legal grey area.  I think you're doing the right thing by asking about this.  I hope in a few years you can start selling whatever you want, but for now, I'd advise you just practice your skills, build up your power-levels, and then when you're old enough you can burst on the scene as a kick-ass nsfw artist!


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 8, 2016)

This is like some Twilight Zone level shit right here


----------



## BerryBunny (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi I have a question 

Im under the legal age but my sister is 18 years old. I like to draw smut but my sister post them for me. Is that okay or no?


----------



## Yantiskra (Oct 15, 2017)

Just keep your mouth shut about your age, so not to get anyone in trouble, I guess. Can't really judge teens for that, it's actually natural? 
At the same time, I don't how much they push and watch you with laws in the USA : D So yeah, careful with that and you'll still need few years to learn anatomy.


----------



## BerryBunny (Oct 15, 2017)

Yantiskra said:


> Just keep your mouth shut about your age, so not to get anyone in trouble, I guess. Can't really judge teens for that, it's actually natural?
> At the same time, I don't how much they push and watch you with laws in the USA : D So yeah, careful with that and you'll still need few years to learn anatomy.




Thank you for the tip


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 16, 2017)

BerryBunny said:


> Hi I have a question
> 
> Im under the legal age but my sister is 18 years old. I like to draw smut but my sister post them for me. Is that okay or no?


No. It could also get your sister in legal trouble. Please just wait and draw something else in the meantime.


----------



## Butt_Ghost (Oct 16, 2017)

Can you draw it? I mean, nobody can really stop you.

Should you post it? Probably not. That'd most likely mean getting involved with the "Adult" community, and a teenager interacting with horny adults on the internet never goes down well.


----------



## defunct (Oct 16, 2017)

Somehow, Furaffinity allows you to. When I signed up I accidentally set my birthday as a year too late and it allowed me to post nsfw submissions I'd made and allowed me to view my own but not see anyone else's nsfw posts


----------

